# GT: Boston Celtics @ Orlando Magic (1.22.09) | Tipoff @ 8 P.M. EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*@*









*Projected Starters* 
C: Dwight Howard/Kendrick Perkins
PF: Rashard Lewis/Kevin Garnett
SF: Hedo Turkoglu/Paul Peirce
SG: Courtney Lee/Ray Allen
PG: Jameer Nelson/Rajon Rondo

*Key Players*

*Magic:*
























*Celtics:*
























*Notable Injuries:*

Magic: SG Mickael Piertus

Celtics: N/A
*Marquee Matchup*









*vs* 








Big game tonight, so let's get it! Remember last year around this time?

Jan. 27th 2008









:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be rooting for Orlando tonight; they need to come out with the same focus and energy that they have been. Boston's playing well again, so this will be no easy task.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard has to start destroying people, to play with passion and hatred, like Shaq used to do it...Right now he always sucks against Rasheed Wallace, Kedrick Perking and KG.


----------

